# New RV diesel pusher sub 30ft



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

After years of the minimum length of diesel pusher RVs increasing to 35ft, this one slipped under my radar:
http://www.tiffinmotorhomes.com/pdf/2012allegroBreezeSpecs.pdf

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pushers*

Rocky mountain Shade please.

Very nice.

TM


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw one at Lazydays Florida 2 months ago, very nice, they couldn't get enough of them 

Loddy ( still in USA)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A very nice video here


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were in one of these at Lazy Days too - had to drag Andrew out of it!
Very nice van at a great practical length (they've fitted a lot into 28 feet).

Ahhh, maybe one day...


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> We were in one of these at Lazy Days too - had to drag Andrew out of it!
> Very nice van at a great practical length (they've fitted a lot into 28 feet).
> 
> Ahhh, maybe one day...


Looks lovely. but

I don't know how they measure rv's but the ones online are 29feet 7inch from outside bumper to bumper.

Also total weight 22000 Ilbs, if i,m reading it correct. Does this convert to nearly 10tonnes?

Paul.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You can't drive one in the UK on a car licence, US they can drive any weight of RV

Loddy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The headline length is indeed interior length. If the UK had as much space as the US we'd do the same! 

Yes, a higher license is needed for most RVs.

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What a shame re the weight
.
Caroline has been begging me to get one for 3 hours.

She's gone to bed, i,ll wait while the morning to allay the bad news.

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That is such attractive value one needs to see fuel consumption in the context of the bigger £ picture. So, for example:

$160k MRSP, already highly specced.
$104k -35% standard dealer discount (one starts to haggle FROM here, not from MRSP!)
No local sales tax, Montana LLC, 1 yr touring USA & Canada. 
$110k +$6k shipping
No VAT. No Import duty.
£67k
Say £70k with 240V conversion.

Makes you wonder the comparison with German premium vans at euro prices. UK premium vans as well, come to that. Difference pays for one hell of a load of diesel!!!

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> That is such attractive value one needs to see fuel consumption in the context of the bigger £ picture. So, for example:
> 
> $160k MRSP, already highly specced.
> $104k -35% standard dealer discount (one starts to haggle FROM here, not from MRSP!)
> ...


Thinking about it Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well I've long considered a year trip round USA & Canada anyway.

But really just keeping options open. Van I like is Concorde or Phoenix with Smart Garage. But euro prices are extremely silly with weak pound. I suppose there is a chance of significant movement in exchange rate but I've been wishing it for so long I've given up hope.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Must admit that it has come too late for me.  8O :x :evil:    
but it looks very much as just right for lots of us.pity about the weight though.

cabby


anything like the 28ft layout available in the 3500 size.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never too late Cabby.
Given the financial ability again, I would be off like a shot. We had about 10 years touring the states and I hadn't finished when it was taken from me.

I am close to your age.

Ray.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......great motorhome from a quality manufacturer, Tiffin IMO. We still have a soft spot for American RV's. The current eye watering prices of high end German stuff these day's must bring the Allegro Breeze 28BR into the equation. American luxury in a UK friendly size (29ft long, 95ins wide), could be a winner. Great pity about the 10 ton chassis, no-no for us I'm afraid, would definately be paying Lazy Day's in the US a visit if a lighter option was on offer. Although our German van ticks all the boxes for build quality etc. a superb vehicle overall, however we do miss the WOW! of our previous RV's and the loungey comfort of the interior's, the seating in German vans can be on the firm side for lounging,........Crindle.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Last I heard LayzDays had gone into administration and was being run by the salesmen.

Beaudry RV in AZ, the second largest RV dealer was totally empty when I called in Feb. this year.

The RV industry in the US has been suffering even more than the rest of us due to everything being financed.

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shame but like housing market, cash buyers are even more King than usual.

Helps the price negotiation no end.

Dave


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Is there anyone in the UK who imports these vehicles or is it pretty much a do-it-yourself job?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

PaulW2 said:


> Is there anyone in the UK who imports these vehicles or is it pretty much a do-it-yourself job?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


Hi........Signature Motorhomes (Ex Westcroft) of Wolverhampton were Tiffin agents, hence they probably still have contacts, see here: www.signaturemotorhomes.com. Notice they offer a complete import service once you have sourced the vehicle in the US post deal plus vehicle alignment for UK use ie electrics etc. Good people, I always found them to be most helpful even though we never managed to do a deal with them.........Crindle.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It was always the shipping risks/liabilities that bothered me. Too many stories of stuff inside being nicked and damage.

Dunno what importers charge for the service they supply, but the sceptic in me suspects they take advantage of a little knowledge goes a long way.

What needs to be done is documented across the forums, though very little on MHF since many RVers were kicked out.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There are ways and means to getting your RV accross the pond without too many losses.

It's a risk as all dockers seem to have a God given right to take anything not nailed down.
i.e. nail everything down!!!

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

how many "kicked off mhf" then, and why I have to ask.


cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dunno, long time ago. Went away for a week and all hell broke loose apparently. Didn't realise what had happened for a while, when it dawned on me hadn't seen some people and there was nothing about RVs any more.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Got a curt reply from Tiffin - no European distributors.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The more I look into this vehicle the more sense it makes. RVs have always offered much more bang for your buck than UK and European large/premium motorhomes. Now this 28BR offers more appropriate size, quality, style and economy as well (factor in that UK gallon is bigger than US gallon). Loads of pics on t'internet now.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another nice van Dave. I still like the Montaj you posted ages ago, two slide outs appeal to me. I will be seriously considering an RV when we change ours. Keep em coming, thanks, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if the area of the one Breeze 28 slide is very close to the two of the Montaj.

The Breeze 32 is only a couple of feet longer than the Montaj but has 2 massive lounge slides and no loss of volume due to sloping nose.

But personally 30ft is a hard limit and the Montaj exceeds that.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll have one finished in Rocky Mountain Brown please!

I like this review of it;


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Well I've long considered a year trip round USA & Canada anyway.
> 
> But really just keeping options open. Van I like is Concorde or Phoenix with Smart Garage. But euro prices are extremely silly with weak pound. I suppose there is a chance of significant movement in exchange rate but I've been wishing it for so long I've given up hope.
> 
> Dave


have you been following Dougie-- ASPIN 
I have been with him since he bought and stored his RV in the USA and then he flew out again to the RV and has been doing this journey ever since and what a journey
http://rv-and.us/travel/


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

locovan said:


> ...have you been following Dougie-- ASPIN
> I have been with him since he bought and stored his RV in the USA and then he flew out again to the RV and has been doing this journey ever since and what a journey
> http://rv-and.us/travel/


Yes, Dougie's blog is great.
I've also been following Loddys.

He's doing a similar trip to Dougie;

http://theworldisourgarden.com/


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the area of the one Breeze 28 slide is very close to the two of the Montaj.
> 
> The Breeze 32 is only a couple of feet longer than the Montaj but has 2 massive lounge slides and no loss of volume due to sloping nose.
> 
> ...


Certainly a cracking van Dave and if I was younger......

Mind you I don't like the location of the shower :wink:

Another for consideration could be

http://www.gowinnebago.com/products/2011/via/

Which is about 6.8 ton and should do 18mpg+

I would love to do a 12 month tour but persuading the boss is another story........


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Itchy feet were advertising the breeze at a price of £150k if my memory serves me right- but I'm not sure if they ever had any in stock :roll: 

I very kind gent (RVUSA) from another forum posted the brochure to be and it now lives in my top draw. 

He picked it up from Lazy Days in Florida , but you can download the PDF from Tiffin. 

SWMBO prefers last years brochure with the lighter colours :roll:


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

I also have the 2010 PDF Breeze brochure downloaded to my iBook library  

Hoping to go to Tampa soon if I play my cards right - if we do I'll try and get some brochures


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I read yesterday somewhere that the engine on the Breeze should give 16, arguably as much as 18 mpUSg when loosened up. I'll take that!

I've liked the Via for a while and it is the best option for under 7.5 tonnes in an RV, but still think they could usefully do a layout with a transverse bed at the rear and one big slide.

I think ItchyFeet have a Breeze in shortly at £140k. The difference in price to a figure half that earlier in this thread being largely VAT, import duty and dealer profit.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Eat your heart out, premium expensive European/UK motirhome manufacturers:

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What class of driving license would you need in the UK/Europe to drive a Breeze?

What alterations/conversions would it require to the gas, electrics etc to work over here?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I think it's about 22,000 lbs (c. 10,000 kg), so a C licence.

(Don't know much about the gas/electrics.)

Paul


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

I really enjoyed the HGV training and although we could have bought a lighter RV the training equips you to drive a vehicle of this size.

Here is a photo from the 2011 brochure:-

http://gallery.me.com/andyhales#100082/IMG_0003


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Just found this on YouTube :-






Enjoy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What I don't like about the 29ft Breeze, along with many of the shorter RVs, is the short wheelbase, giving a large overhang to wheelbase ratio. Not only does it make things like this difficult (yes, I do want a Hydralift & toad) but I still believe many RVs are illegal on UK roads by virtue of an overhang greater than 60% of the wheelbase. Whenever I raise this with UK RV dealers they get ratty with me, but can't point to where I'm wrong.

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wife and I were looking at RV's at Lincoln as we are considering fulltiming. I like my Burstner 747 but it is no good for comfortable lounging, even if I make some interior mods.

The RVers I have spoken to are split. Half say stick to 30 feet in length and under 7.5 ton. The other half say go for the biggest you can.

Can anyone tell me what is involved in taking the class C HGV and roughly what it costs.

Thanks.

BTW, we also looked at 5th wheels although it was never a serious option. I noticed that the European ones were all top show. If you delved further, they were a bit shoddy. eg, I lifted a dinette cushion up and there was bare chipboard as a base. They had not even sanded down where it was cut. A similar story inside cupboards. It gives you no confidence to use them a lot in case they fall apart.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I quite like this one too, although not diesel or a pusher, I think LPG would be fine. http://www.signaturemotorhomes.com/vehicle.asp?id=105

Regardless of which you fancy they are all a lot of van for humble money and the slide outs give so much more room. I think I am convinced but as we intend being away for perhaps a couple of years it will have to wait, probably, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)




----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not a bad salesman, be nice to see a balanced independent test, maybe explaining the downsides too.

Total length about 29.5 ft, gvw about 10 tonne ish.

Looks nice though, good quality.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Another nice video review with some interesting detail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&list=SRtiffin%20breeze&v=-yS-IiZ-bCk#!

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You are certainly perseverring with this Breeze Dave.

It looks nice, 4400 miles used, I never heard him say the price, nice little import.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

lovely vehicle, but am too old for it now.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to bore people. This pic shows why this RV works in UK/Europe. Compare it to a normal one!

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

dont be sorry Dave, just dont do it. simples. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: annoyed really because it is over 3500.

cabby


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

cabby said:



> dont be sorry Dave, just dont do it. simples. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Alternatively, don't be sorry Dave, just do it.   

Does look rather special. Let me know when it arrives, I'd love to have a good look at one in the flesh so to speak :wink: :wink: :wink: .

Regards,
John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats the problem, it looks very good. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

John,

I'm not getting one, just following the market for what will suit me next. I need to retire first and if a RV is the answer, have a year in N America to have a ball and buy it for silly money.

If you want to view one, Itchy Feet in Northampton has the 32 in stock this month.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> dont be sorry Dave, just dont do it. simples. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: annoyed really because it is over 3500.
> 
> cabby


Sorry Cabby but I personally don't know any proper RVs under 3500kg.

Ray.

OK the Phasar and LeSharo but they are not real RVs.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we had the oportunity a few years back to have a nice new Rv, when at the last London show, however we had nowhere to park it and the wife was not keen on one that long.Plus we had to think forward, knowing that I would be restricted in 2010 to 3500. Plus of course what would the exchange market be like then.
However I will say that this Rv is rather tasty.

cabby


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> John,
> 
> I'm not getting one, just following the market for what will suit me next. I need to retire first and if a RV is the answer, have a year in N America to have a ball and buy it for silly money.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Yes, I see the attractions of buying out there, having a fantastic extended holiday - and then bringing it back to Europe to just carry on enjoying the experience here.

I've got a few years to go to retirement (and teenage children to educate and dispose of  ) before we can consider executing such a plan. One day .

Regards,
John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Review of the first Tiffin Breeze in the UK:
http://www.familytravelcentre.co.uk/blog/2012/03/tiffin-allegro-breeze-american-rv-review/

Itchy Feet should have one in stock now, too:
http://www.itchyfeet.biz/winnebago-rv/winnebago-details.aspx?productid=254

And a nice video review of the slightly bigger 32BR:
http://motorhomes.com/profiles/blogs/2012-tiffin-breeze-32br-33

Dave


----------

